# Erinnerung in Excel



## Lebron (15. Juni 2006)

Hab folgendes Prob.

ich möchte beim starten von Excel, auf  anstehende  Ereignisse z.b. Geburtstage einen Hinweis bekommen.

Ist das in form einer Formel möglich?

Würde gerne all meine Kontakte in einer Excel Liste speichern und beim öffnen daran Erinnert werden wann was los ist.

Sollte halt in Excel stattfinden.

Vielleicht hat jemand ein Bsp.

Auch links wären hilfreich da bei google nicht wirklich was zu finden ist. außer eigene Programme zum thema Erinnerungen.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2006)

Lebron am 15.06.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab folgendes Prob.
> 
> ich möchte beim starten von Excel, auf  anstehende  Ereignisse z.b. Geburtstage einen Hinweis bekommen.
> 
> ...



du lädst die datei und willst dann direkt sehen, wer geburtstag hat? das ginge ganz simpel so: schrieb den geb-tag halt in eine zelle deiner wahl, aber ohne jahr! sagen wir mal, du schreibst die geb-daten in die spalte B rein. dann zB rechts daneben in die spalte C jeweils reinschreiben, zB in C11

*=WENN(B11=HEUTE();"GEBURTSTAG";"")*

falls das datum von heute dann übereinstimmt mit dem geb-tag, dann steht in C11 "GEBURTSTAG".

achte aber darauf, dass du splate B und C formatierst in zahlenformat "Datum" und dann die form "14.3" - und achte darauf, dass du die daten nur mit einem punkt hinter der ersten zahl schreibst.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2006)

Ne einfache Lösung wäre über bedingte Zellenformatierung.
Also du tippst in Spalte A deine Termin wie z.B. WM Spiel und in die Spalte B das Datum. Dann markierst du Spalte B und gehst im Menü auf den Punkt "bedingte Formatierung". Hier wählst gibst du als Formel ein:
=HEUTE()
Damit wird das Feld mit dem aktuellen Datum verglichen. Dann noch die Formatierung angeben (z.B. Text rot) und wenn das Zellendatum gleich dem heutigen Datum ist, dann wird der Text z.B. rot dargestellt.
Hier ein Screen dazu aus Excel. Wo man den Punkt genau in Excel XP oder 2003 findet kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe im Moment nur die 2007er Beta drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebron (15. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 15.06.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne einfache Lösung wäre über bedingte Zellenformatierung.
> Also du tippst in Spalte A deine Termin wie z.B. WM Spiel und in die Spalte B das Datum. Dann markierst du Spalte B und gehst im Menü auf den Punkt "bedingte Formatierung". Hier wählst gibst du als Formel ein:
> =HEUTE()
> Damit wird das Feld mit dem aktuellen Datum verglichen. Dann noch die Formatierung angeben (z.B. Text rot) und wenn das Zellendatum gleich dem heutigen Datum ist, dann wird der Text z.B. rot dargestellt.
> ...





Das Problem ist nur das die ganze Datei bereits aus 4236 Zeilen besteht und zwischen jedem Datum ca. 20 Zeilen liegen.

Da ist leider eine anzeige der Daten in der Farbe rot nicht ganz hilfreich.
Das bringt mir etwas wenn es alles auf einer Seite stattfindet.


----------



## Lebron (15. Juni 2006)

Herbboy am 15.06.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lebron am 15.06.2006 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe die Folrmel eingeben.

Muß hier   HEUTE()  in die klammer etwas eingetragen werden ???
Da ansonsten ein Fehler von Excel angezeigt wird. "Formel enthält Fehler".


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2006)

Lebron am 15.06.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Folrmel eingeben.
> 
> Muß hier   HEUTE()  in die klammer etwas eingetragen werden ???
> Da ansonsten ein Fehler von Excel angezeigt wird. "Formel enthält Fehler".


 eigentlich muss da nix rein. welches excel hast du? meins ist von officeXP. hast du die zellen mit datum und mit der formel auch so formatiert, wie ich sagte? hast du die formal hier rauskopiert? mach das mal, evtl. hast du dich ja vertippt, und pass dann halt den bezug an, also zB wenn die daten nciht in B11 stehen, dann mach halt das passende draus.

und das [ b ] icht mitkopieren


----------



## Lebron (15. Juni 2006)

Herbboy am 15.06.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Lebron am 15.06.2006 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK das funkt. DNAKE.

Hast du ne Idee wie ich das jetzt mit dem --- bei jedem start anzeigen --- verwirklichen kann.

Ich könnte zwar manuell mit dem Filter arbeiten. Wäre aber viel zu umständlich. Und nicht automatisch.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2006)

Lebron am 15.06.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> OK das funkt. DNAKE.
> 
> Hast du ne Idee wie ich das jetzt mit dem --- bei jedem start anzeigen --- verwirklichen kann.
> 
> Ich könnte zwar manuell mit dem Filter arbeiten. Wäre aber viel zu umständlich. Und nicht automatisch.


 du könntest meine formel abwandeln: 

=WENN(B11=HEUTE();1;0) 

sagen wir mal, das steht immer in spalte F, also hier in F11. ganz oben machst du dann eine zelle, zB in F1, in der einfach SUMME(Fx1..Fy) steht, wobei x und y die zeilen sind, ab denen überhaupt werte auftauchen können, also ZB der erste name steht ab A4, dann ist x=4, dann steht halt später in F1 immer zB "3", wenn 3 leute geburtstag haben. daneben, zB in G1, könntest du noch schreiben "Geburtstage am heutigen Tag!"

und rechts daneben, also hier dann in G11, machst du ne weitere formel "WENN(F11=1;"Geburtstag!";""), dann steht da halt geburtstag, wenn F11 den wert 1 hat, und F11 hat ja nur den wert 1, wenn "heute" = B11 ist.

bei den F-zellen, in denen 0 und 1 steht, nimmst du am besten als textfarbe die gleiche wie die zellenfarbe. dann siehst du die 0er und 1er nicht, das ist schöner  



aber so was wie ein popup oder ein feld, wo autoamtisch dann alle drinstehen, die geb haben... wüßt ich jetzt nicht, wie das mal eben einfach geht.


----------

